# NFL Thread gdg



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

This forum needs an NFL thread - like the SEC thread for the college folks :razz:. 

TBS - how about Manning & the Bronco's - Gotta love it when SD gets beat, they can't seem to do anything right .


----------



## DannyJ (Aug 22, 2012)

Go Falcons!!!! Hope I'm not getting set up for another playoff flop.
Since I now live in Nebraska the Broncos may be my AFC team.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

SEC thread? You mean the College Football thread where the dominent teams are from the SEC?;-)

I really enjoyed last night's game because I haven't seen Peyton Manning having that much fun in a long while! He was grinning from ear to ear in the second half. Broncos were down by 24 at the half and won the game by 10! When he hangs up his cleats for the last time, he will be the greatest QB ever to have played the game! And, how 'bout that Ragin Cajun Brandon Stokley? What a catch! 

Falcons? Matty Noodle has to do better than 2 points in the playoffs! ESPN has them ranked #1 this week. Does anyone really think they could beat the Giants, Packers, Saints or 49ers?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Franco I don't know if they are the dominant conference, I do know that the best Football Defense in Louisiana is in Baton Rouge!!! If the Saints had their defense their record might be flipped!!
As for my Cowboys I guess to put them in dog terms......they can crush the test and then break on the honor!!!!! Romo has to be more consistent the O-line is improving, who knows by the end of the year they might be a wild card team.......looking forward to the Thanksgiving game though 

No Dome Patrol in Big D Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

I can't stand the Dirty Birds, and I can't stand to see them win by the skin of their teeth game after game after game.

Can't wait for it to catch up with them.

Manning got Hot last night and did what he does. Orchestrate!

Funny to watch the Center slap his hands away from him in an attempt to say GET BACK I'M SNAPPING THE BALL *PLAY CLOCK*! lol

It's on the NFL.com Denver Come back Highlight video.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Franco said:


> Falcons? Matty Noodle has to do better than 2 points in the playoffs! ESPN has them ranked #1 this week. Does anyone really think they could beat the Giants, Packers, Saints or 49ers?


Don't know about the rest but they certainly can beat the Saints. Seriously, if the Panthers, Redskins and Chiefs can beat the Saints, pretty much anyone can.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Franco I don't know if they are the dominant conference, I do know that the best Football Defense in Louisiana is in Baton Rouge!!! If the Saints had their defense their record might be flipped!!
> As for my Cowboys I guess to put them in dog terms......they can crush the test and then break on the honor!!!!! Romo has to be more consistent the O-line is improving, who knows by the end of the year they might be a wild card team.......looking forward to the Thanksgiving game though
> 
> 
> Aaron*


Four teams in the Top 8 including #1 and #2 is dominant im my book. 

Looking forward to that Dec 23rd game at Jerry World. ;-)


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

DoubleHaul said:


> Don't know about the rest but they certainly can beat the Saints. Seriously, if the Panthers, Redskins and Chiefs can beat the Saints, pretty much anyone can.


It's a different team than the one that started the season, just watch;-) Just as the Scab Refs stole a game from the Packers, they did the same to the Saints, just not on national TV. Besides, no team in the NFL has won more games than them over the last 3 seasons and I think they have shaken off all of the offseason funk. Since Brees has been wearing the Fleur de Lis, he is 10 - 2 against the Falcants.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

I think the problem is with our coach not qb. The last minute da Boys looked like a 7th grade b team in clock management. How could Garrett only have one play called and have to settle for a career long field goal attempt with that much time left? An average offensive coordinator would be ashamed of that ending.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I can't disagree with you Tim. That time out they had left didn't do them a darn bit of good after the game was over.

I love dissin' the 'boys regards,


----------



## DannyJ (Aug 22, 2012)

I herd Sean Peyton coached his son's little league team an if opposing QB gets knocked out the whole team goes to Chuckie Cheese. Falcons seem to play up or down to their opponent. The boys and the aint's coming up. We shall see.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

RGIII is the real deal at QB for the Skins.....Russell Wilson just keeps making the big play and winning football games....Peyton Manning's comeback last night is the stuff that legends are made of

and after his six TD performance Sunday Night....Aaron Rodgers is the best QB in the NFL



PS...Faith Hill still rocks on the intro to Sunday Night football...best looking legs on a Filly since Rachel Alexandra


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

How bout' those hawks... Tied 1st place (3way tie) in the NFC west, not to mention our defense! Young team, watch out, we're coming!!


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Peyton Manning will take the MVP in the NFL.Denver will beat the Packers in Super Bowl XLVII in New Orleans ,and Bon will owe me a case of Crown Royal .
Dave Hare


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

DaveHare said:


> Peyton Manning will take the MVP in the NFL.Denver will beat the Packers in Super Bowl XLVII in New Orleans ,and Bon will owe me a case of Crown Royal .
> Dave Hare



well if nothing else we will have a great time consuming a good portion of it....

have to publicly acknowledge that Dave took the time out of his busy schedule to get Dana's boys authentic Peyton Manning # 18 football jerseys in white, orange, and blue, they were the envy of all the kids at school...the boys teachers think that's all the clothes those boys own..Dana taped the game for the boys to watch this afternoon after homework/soccer practice...Good thing it ended the way it did


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

http://network.yardbarker.com/nfl/a...er_win/11964220?linksrc=home_rg_head_11964220


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

RG III taken down a notch *OUCH*


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Ravens fired OC Cam Cameron.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Anyone else find it amusing that John Gruden's name pops up with every Headcoaching vacany. In the last 30 hours on Sirius/XM's NFL Channel, his name has popped up as the next replacement for the; Eagles, Chargers, Cardinals, Chiefs and Raiders!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Franco said:


> Anyone else find it amusing that John Gruden's name pops up with every Headcoaching vacany. In the last 30 hours on Sirius/XM's NFL Channel, his name has popped up as the next replacement for the; Eagles, Chargers, Cardinals, Chiefs and Raiders!


That is funny...when Gruden didnt take any of the HC positions available in CFB it was a signal to me that he is fine and happy where he is at..I dont see him going back to the NFL, he has already reached the pinnacle of that level....now taking a shot at winning a collegiate National Championship may have some appeal or coaching his son's in college might be a possibility, but his reputation has taken a larger than life personna, after all didnt he win in Tampa Bay with a team built by Tony Dungy


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Franco said:


> Anyone else find it amusing that John Gruden's name pops up with every Headcoaching vacany. In the last 30 hours on Sirius/XM's NFL Channel, his name has popped up as the next replacement for the; Eagles, Chargers, Cardinals, Chiefs and Raiders!


Isn't he going to coach the Saints next year????


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

road kill said:


> Isn't he going to coach the Saints next year????


I think he would opt for the San Diego job first. ;-) I know I would if I were him. Besides, I like the idea of Joe Vitt as HC next season.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> That is funny...when Gruden didnt take any of the HC positions available in CFB it was a signal to me that he is fine and happy where he is at..I dont see him going back to the NFL, he has already reached the pinnacle of that level....now taking a shot at winning a collegiate National Championship may have some appeal or coaching his son's in college might be a possibility, but his reputation has taken a larger than life personna, after all didnt he win in Tampa Bay with a team built by Tony Dungy


8 mil a year might be too much to walk a way from. Yes, he won in Tampa with Dungy's team beating his old team. Then had a losing season the next and got fired because the team went down hill evey season after. That's why I don't get it that he is so highly sought after. He is awesome on MNF but as a coach, I have my doubts.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Franco said:


> 8 mil a year might be too much to walk a way from. Yes, he won in Tampa with Dungy's team beating his old team. Then had a losing season the next and got fired because the team went down hill evey season after. *That's why I don't get it that he is so highly sought after. He is awesome on MNF but as a coach, I have my doubts*.



have to agree with you there...I think his schtick wears thin on the NFL millionaire, but I think that wide eyed collegians eat that stuff up, take a look at the successful CFB coaches, they are masters at firing up their overmatched squads, and they are tough to beat at recruiting time...have heard many a story of how Barry Switzer was a tough act to beat once he was in the living room of a prospect,same goes for Saban


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> have to agree with you there...I think his schtick wears thin on the NFL millionaire, but I think that wide eyed collegians eat that stuff up, take a look at the successful CFB coaches, they are masters at firing up their overmatched squads, and they are tough to beat at recruiting time...have heard many a story of how Barry Switzer was a tough act to beat once he was in the living room of a prospect,same goes for Saban


I hear old St Nick is going back to the Browns where he was once an assistent to Bill Belichik. This time as their HC. ;-)


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

BonMallari said:


> have to agree with you there...I think his schtick wears thin on the NFL millionaire, but I think that wide eyed collegians eat that stuff up, take a look at the successful CFB coaches, they are masters at firing up their overmatched squads, and they are tough to beat at recruiting time...have heard many a story of how Barry Switzer was a tough act to beat once he was in the living room of a prospect,same goes for Saban



Cowherd predicted Saban will be a pro coach within a couple of years. Based it on an interview Saban's wife gave stating that the wins weren't as fun anymore or something like that. Now that would throw the SEC world for a loop.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I predict the Bearsssssss will have an opening for a HC next season.
As of next week they will have fallen out of contention for the *Norris* Division title, and likely out of playoff contention altogether.

"Lovie" ain't getting it done.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

BonMallari said:


> That is funny...when Gruden didnt take any of the HC positions available in CFB it was a signal to me that he is fine and happy where he is at..I dont see him going back to the NFL, he has already reached the pinnacle of that level....now taking a shot at winning a collegiate National Championship may have some appeal or coaching his son's in college might be a possibility, but his reputation has taken a larger than life personna, after all didnt he win in Tampa Bay with a team built by Tony Dungy


That Tampa team was 9-7 when Dungy left and who did he face in that SB but the team he built in Oakland. I have to give credit to anyone who can win in Oakland, we'd be happy with him in MN, can't see him ever going back.


----------



## Mike Berube (Feb 8, 2003)

What about them there New England Patriots. Sorry my Texas friends but your Texans got dismantled last night. 
I really thought the outcome would have been much closer.
Don't underestimate the coaching genius of Belechek. 
He really likes those SEC players doesn't he!!
Sunday night footbal regards (Pats/49's)
Mike B


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

And Brady just may be the best QB ever.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Mike Berube said:


> He really likes those SEC players doesn't he!!


You think? There's like 15 on the Roster, 9 of which are on the Defense. Pat's now have an ALL SEC Linebacking Corps with Hightower from Bama being added. They were all over Matt S. all night long.

Texans barely got a TD in Garbage Time. Game should have ended 42-7.


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

DaveHare said:


> Peyton Manning will take the MVP in the NFL.Denver will beat the Packers in Super Bowl XLVII in New Orleans ,and Bon will owe me a case of Crown Royal .
> Dave Hare


Bon, with the Texans losing ,and the Colts will spank them again next week.It all will come through Denver, I will see you in New Orleans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dave Hare


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

DaveHare said:


> Bon, with the Texans losing ,and the Colts will spank them again next week.It all will come through Denver, I will see you in New Orleans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dave Hare


Peyton Manning has made me a believer,if he isnt the MVP then I don't know who is....it has to be a tie between him and Adrian Peterson for comeback player of the year....all I know is that the Broncos have made a little boy here in Vegas one very happy little man on Sundays this fall, if Dana doesnt have his Bronco jersey cleaned and on a hanger on Sunday morning he gets in a tizzy, he even wanted to wear it to church ..the two of you would get along great watching a Bronco game


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

What happened to the Cowboys today, they were suppose to win big at home? 

Fox Sports' Jay Glazer said earlier that Head Coach Jason Garrett was a done deal for next season because the Cowboys were playing so well.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Franco said:


> What happened to the Cowboys today, they were suppose to win big at home?
> 
> Fox Sports' Jay Glazer said earlier that Head Coach Jason Garrett was a done deal for next season because the Cowboys were playing so well.


Two things fumble gave the Saints an easy td and they are down to about three starting defensive players. Heck of a game though.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Quite the day in* "TITLE=TOWN!!!!!"*


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Franco said:


> *What happened to the Cowboys today, they were suppose to win big at home*?
> 
> Fox Sports' Jay Glazer said earlier that Head Coach Jason Garrett was a done deal for next season because the Cowboys were playing so well.


as much as it pains me, the Boys are chokers, plain and simple...they shouldnt have even beaten the Steelers last week


----------



## DannyJ (Aug 22, 2012)

I told y'all the Dirty Birds going bowling. Since you Saints and might as well include Cowboys are done. It's ok to jump on the train.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

DannyJ said:


> I told y'all the Dirty Birds going bowling. Since you Saints and might as well include Cowboys are done. It's ok to jump on the train.


Nope a Giant loss and a Cowboy win next week and the boys are in. Of course it isn't helping that the cowboys defensive players have to introduce themselves to each other in the huddle.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Franco said:


> What happened to the Cowboys today, they were suppose to win big at home?
> 
> Fox Sports' Jay Glazer said earlier that Head Coach Jason Garrett was a done deal for next season because the Cowboys were playing so well.


the Cows and the Aints are just part of a legion of average teams in the NFL, every year a few elite teams, 50% ordinary teans, and the rest bad, rarely do bad teams become elite but the guys in the middle move up and down, no more perfect example exists than the Giants.

The Saints had their time, prepare for a decade or more of mediocrity as the teams with the young elite QBs move toward the top.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

duk4me said:


> Nope a Giant loss and a Cowboy win next week and the boys are in. Of course it isn't helping that the cowboys defensive players have to introduce themselves to each other in the huddle.


This may be incorrect. The boys might need to win and also some more help. However, as of now they are not eliminated.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

EdA said:


> the Cows and the Aints are just part of a legion of average teams in the NFL, every year a few elite teams, 50% ordinary teans, and the rest bad, rarely do bad teams become elite but the guys in the middle move up and down, no more perfect example exists than the Giants.
> 
> The Saints had their time, prepare for a decade or more of mediocrity as the teams with the young elite QBs move toward the top.


I'm not buying that. That's what they said about Cam last year. Give Defense Cordinators a year to Defense the rookie QB's then see how good they are. RG3(a big if he can stay healthy) and the guy with the 49ers could be real, with the other three it remains to be seen. None of them playing on the level of Peyton Manning. 

Oh, and don't bring my team down to the level of the Cowboys who haven't done anything for two decades. Even with no Head Coach they'll still avoid a losing season. Whether it is Payton or Vitt next season, they'll be back of the top of thier Division and contending.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

DannyJ said:


> I told y'all the Dirty Birds going bowling. Since you Saints and might as well include Cowboys are done. It's ok to jump on the train.


I'd say they are third best in the NFC and maybe fifth best in the NFL. They might win one playoff game. They played about as easy a schedule as a team could get and got help early on with the Scab Refs.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Franco said:


> I'm not buying that. That's what they said about Cam last year. Give Defense Cordinators a year to Defense the rookie QB's then see how good they are. RG3(a big if he can stay healthy) and the guy with the 49ers could be real, with the other three it remains to be seen. None of them playing on the level of Peyton Manning.
> 
> Oh, and don't bring my team down to the level of the Cowboys who haven't done anything for two decades. Even with no Head Coach they'll still avoid a losing season. Whether it is Payton or Vitt next season, they'll be back of the top of thier Division and contending.


Dream on Saints fan and ignore history, you should be revelling in U La La and their success, your Saints are looking up, they are at best the tenth best team in the NFC!


----------



## DannyJ (Aug 22, 2012)

If the Falcons pick up a solid back, look out we will rule the South for years. As for the playoffs it will depend on protecting Matt if they give him time we can score with anyone. Really worries me with no running game, defense will just bring the heat. At least we made it in. How did the scabs help them? Strength of schedule is garbage this is the NFL. All depends on what team shows up.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

duk4me said:


> and they are down to about three starting defensive players.





duk4me said:


> Of course it isn't helping that the cowboys defensive players have to introduce themselves to each other in the huddle.



LOL! >>>









1st Rnd Draft Pick Claiborne and Conners were playing > Tackle Leaders today.

Spears, Ware, Spencer, Jenkins, Dunbar, Carr, Butler ALL Started Today!

3 Starters? lol ok.....


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> the Cows and the Aints are just part of a legion of average teams in the NFL, every year a few elite teams, 50% ordinary teans, and the rest bad, rarely do bad teams become elite but the guys in the middle move up and down, no more perfect example exists than the Giants.
> 
> The Saints had their time, prepare for a decade or more of mediocrity as the teams with the young elite QBs move toward the top.


It took Hitler doing everything in & outside his power to keep Thy Saints down this year. Next year he won't be able to come up with @ best, erroneous BS.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Dustin D said:


> LOL! >>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I'm not a football nerd like you lousianna boys I wasn't stating fact but making reference to the number of injured opening day starters and the number of opening day starters that actually finished the game today.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

duk4me said:


> Sorry I'm not a football nerd like you lousianna boys I wasn't stating fact but making reference to the number of injured opening day starters and the number of opening day starters that actually finished the game today.



Yea, ok. Enough of a nerd to make a weak excuse


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

duk4me said:


> Sorry I'm not a football nerd like you lousianna boys I wasn't stating fact but making reference to the number of injured opening day starters and the number of opening day starters that actually finished the game today.


At least they have their coach and the organization was able to make players moves the first 8 weeks of the season


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Franco said:


> At least they have their coach and the organization was able to make players moves the first 8 weeks of the season


Hell Franco I distinctly remember you saying before the season losing your coach wouldn't matter. But then again you are the eternal optimist. that was a hell of a quarterback show today. Both over 400 Yards. I'm betting that doesn't happen very often.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Yea I think so, I don't know why so many Dallas fans hate Romo. I think he's easily better than half the other NFL teams QB's.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I started the season stumpin on Manning.. I havent ever liked the guy... I think he's a whiney goober..

I have watch a few.... ok,,, Parts...... Ok Most every F'in minut of the games...


It'll prolly be a bit expensive to let himouta his overly paid contract now,,, So,,,,, I spose they should just not bench him fer the rest of the season,,, Like I have been hopin for...


Prolly should let him come back next year too!!

Is there still room on the bus???


Gooser


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Franco said:


> I'm not buying that. That's what they said about Cam last year. Give Defense Cordinators a year to Defense the rookie QB's then see how good they are. RG3(a big if he can stay healthy) and the guy with the 49ers could be real,* with the other three it remains to be seen. None of them playing on the level of Peyton Manning*.
> 
> Oh, and don't bring my team down to the level of the Cowboys who haven't done anything for two decades. Even with no Head Coach they'll still avoid a losing season. Whether it is Payton or Vitt next season, they'll be back of the top of thier Division and contending.


Andrew Luck and Russell Wilson are having extraordinary years.....Andy Dalton has over 45 TD's in two seasons for a crappy Cleveland team...these new young guns are bringing all kinds of excitement to the NFL


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Andy Dalton has over 45 TD's in two seasons for a crappy Cleveland team..


:lol: :lol: Wonder what the people in Cincinnati will say about that.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Howard N said:


> :lol: :lol: Wonder what the people in Cincinnati will say about that.


Hey my bad its late....thats what i get for watching Sports Center Highlights while I type


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

With all this banter about those juggernauts, the Cowboys and Saints, is there any chance for the Packers???
Do you think the Packers might play the Cowboys or Saints in the playoffs?????

I remember last time they went to Atlanta for a play off game.
That was fun!!!!!









Oh, and is Aaron Rodgers getting old????


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

road kill said:


> With all this banter about those juggernauts, the Cowboys and Saints, is there any chance for the Packers???
> Do you think the Packers might play the Cowboys or Saints in the playoffs?????
> 
> I remember last time they went to Atlanta for a play off game.
> ...


Wonder what ya'll put in the cheese to make his arms look like that. I like GB since ya'll got a real quarterback.:razz:


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

duk4me said:


> Wonder what ya'll put in the cheese to make his arms look like that. I like GB since ya'll got a real quarterback.:razz:


Nothin' special, lots of Brats & beer!!!


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

May be the team playing the best football in the AFC are the Broncos. They have won 9 in a row. Peyton is back playing well. And they got a 4th and 6th round pick for a former QB. Speaking of that former QB, it's being reported that circus is leaving NY headed to Jacksonville. The last stop on the line.


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

I hope the Patriots get to come to Denver to play in the playoffs. But i dont think it will have the same outcome as the game that they had earlier in the season. should be a kick a$$ game though.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

What the heck are ya'll doing bringing relevant teams into this conversation?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

road kill said:


> With all this banter about those juggernauts, the Cowboys and Saints, is there any chance for the Packers???
> Do you think the Packers might play the Cowboys or Saints in the playoffs?????
> 
> I remember last time they went to Atlanta for a play off game.
> That was fun!!!!!


Well, if they do go to Atlanta I too am hoping for the same results;-)

BTW, the Cowboys can get in IF they beat the Redskins. That's a big IF.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

road kill said:


> With all this banter about those juggernauts, the Cowboys and Saints, is there any chance for the Packers???
> Do you think the Packers might play the Cowboys or Saints in the playoffs?????
> 
> I remember last time they went to Atlanta for a play off game.
> ...


Don't think the girl's or the Aint's are in the picture, though they might be teams the cheeseheads could beat . 

& to get to Atlanta you would have to win a game - & in case you missed it, the Sea Turkeys looked a little better than the team you played earlier in the season as they dismantled the Niner's, many pundits pick to win it all . It looks like Pete Carroll has proven he can coach in the NFL. 

SB winners in Seattle -  regards


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Marvin S said:


> Don't think the girl's or the Aint's are in the picture, though they might be teams the cheeseheads could beat .
> 
> & to get to Atlanta you would have to win a game - & in case you missed it, the Sea Turkeys looked a little better than the team you played earlier in the season as they dismantled the Niner's, many pundits pick to win it all . It looks like Pete Carroll has proven he can coach in the NFL.
> 
> SB winners in Seattle -  regards


I think the next time GB plays the Seahawks, there are real ref's scheduled, things might be different then!!!!





One of the greatest calls of all time!!!!

Pay back is a mofo!

BTW--What happened last time the Seahawks played the Packers in a playoff game??????
(I was there)


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

We'll be BACK next season and I hope Roger Goodell is not! His lastest fine of a Steeler for shooting an imaginary arrow into the air at Arrowhead stadium is just one sign that Goodell has lost it;-)


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> Don't think the girl's or the Aint's are in the picture, though they might be teams the cheeseheads could beat .
> 
> & to get to Atlanta you would have to win a game - & in case you missed it, the Sea Turkeys looked a little better than the team you played earlier in the season as they dismantled the Niner's, many pundits pick to win it all . It looks like Pete Carroll has proven he can coach in the NFL.
> 
> SB winners in Seattle -  regards


Russell Wilson in any other year would be a lock for Rookie of the Year, he is fun to watch and seems to be a fine young man....Seattle would be tough to beat if they played all their games at home


----------



## DannyJ (Aug 22, 2012)

If Seahawks plays man coverage against Rodgers or Ryan they will get burned. It worked against Kapricorn but Greenbay or Atlanta has too many weapons. I hope Dallas beats Washington because I'm tired of hearing about RG3. Plus I love it win Atlanta beats them.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

road kill said:


> I think the next time GB plays the Seahawks, there are real ref's scheduled, things might be different then!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rk - SI has a very good shot of the catch . It's shows the ref to have made a correct call . 

Who gets home field if the Sea Turkeys win & the Pack & niners lose next weekend? If we could just keep the CB's out of the PED's . 

I do believe this is a better team than the previous one's you faced & I don't believe you guys to be as good as past cheesehead teams ;-).


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Marvin S said:


> rk - *SI has a very good shot of the catch . It's shows the ref to have made a correct *call .
> 
> Who gets home field if the Sea Turkeys win & the Pack & niners lose next weekend? If we could just keep the CB's out of the PED's .
> 
> I do believe this is a better team than the previous one's you faced & I don't believe you guys to be as good as past cheesehead teams ;-).


Marvin, with all due respect


*BWAAA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Sean Payton will Coach the Saints!
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...ontract-extension-orleans-003031852--nfl.html


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

road kill said:


> I think the next time GB plays the Seahawks, there are real ref's scheduled, things might be different then!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We have been seahawks season ticket holders since the 70's and I don't miss a home game except for my Matt hassleback boycott where I refused to go to a game because he was balding and unemployable when we let Trent Dilfer go and he was 17-2 for the hawks, with that said we have never had a team as good as we do now and we are a very young team. Russel Wilson should be rookie of the year posting up 150+ pts in 3 games, a good possibility for 200 pts n 4 after we smash the rams! And then there's the supporting cast of the beast, 2nd leading rusher in the NFL, Golden, Rice , Sherman , etc etc etc etc just to name a few. So you can relish the past but this is a different team from top to bottom. All I can say is watch out.....


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

It all will come through Bronco Land ,after the Colts SPANK!!! the Texans.And Denver beats the Patriots in the AFC championship game.Denver wins the Superbowl 31-21 over the Packers in New Orleans!!!!
Dave Hare


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

DaveHare said:


> It all will come through Bronco Land ,after the Colts SPANK!!! the Texans.And Denver beats the Patriots in the AFC championship game.Denver wins the Superbowl 31-21 over the Packers in New Orleans!!!!
> Dave Hare


I too am hoping Peyton Manning leads his team to New Orleans! If he does, the city will be Bronco fans for that Sunday

But after that...


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

How does it all shake out in the NFC today??
Who will be WC's???

I say Seattle & Minnesota get WC's

1st round;
Seattle @ *Washington*
Minnesota @ *San Fran*


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

road kill said:


> How does it all shake out in the NFC today??
> Who will be WC's???
> 
> I say Seattle & Minnesota get WC's
> ...


Got a funny feeling My Boys will find a way to break my heart.....once again


----------



## Shelby (Jul 20, 2009)

Bon......... Its the Romo way


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

BonMallari said:


> Got a funny feeling My Boys will find a way to break my heart.....once again


I selfishly hope your cowboys put a pounding on the skins!


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

BonMallari said:


> Got a funny feeling My Boys will find a way to break my heart.....once again


 Bon have a little Faith!!!!! the Cowboys WIN , the Broncos WIN. And the Texans get SPANKED, and I send the Boys new Bronco Superbowl jerseys!!!
Dave Hare


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

DaveHare said:


> Bon have a little Faith!!!!! the Cowboys WIN , the Broncos WIN. And the Texans get SPANKED, and I send the Boys new Bronco Superbowl jerseys!!!
> Dave Hare


the only Faith I have to look forward to is the one with the great looking legs that will sing before the Sunday game......the Broncos get to the Super Bowl and you will be elevated to superhero status by the kids...they already have their Bronco jerseys on and the game isnt on for a couple of hours


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

BonMallari said:


> the only Faith I have to look forward to is the one with the great looking legs that will sing before the Sunday game......the Broncos get to the Super Bowl and you will be elevated to superhero status by the kids...they already have their Bronco jerseys on and the game isnt on for a couple of hours


I hope the Broncos get there. Can you imagine poor Goosers quandry of whether or not to root for them?

BTW quit griping about Romo. Without him we would be Indianapolis last year.:razz:;-)


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Like I said last week..... Its to late in the season now to bench the tomato head...
Its prolly to expensive to let him outa his contact,,,,,, So I guessI will have to settle ,, and be a good bronco Fan,, and say YEA once in awhile..


I wonder what will happen if our very unusual weather decides to abruptly change,, and Mr Tomato head will have to play in adverse conditions for the palyoffs!

Some Home field advantage that will be.

He might just as well got a deal with a Florida team the way our weather has been this winter..

They have been very lucky with schedule, and weather..
40 degrees today!! Almost like summer.. Trained in shorts tis A.M.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I mean seriously

Look atthe way he is dressed!!!

Its 40 degrees out!!!

He's PLAYIN!!!!! He's excercising!!!

4 shirts and a Turtle neck??????

Even has a hand warmer jersey on!!!!


Tomato head!!!


Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

And a Stocking cap with a furry ball tassel!!!

Just shoot me!!

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

And a GLOVE!!!!!!

Whata ya bet ya invite him on a huntin trip,, and he shows up in brand new gear??


Typical glory boy!!!


Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Its like summer here!!!

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Do Ya see Gloves, Tutle neck, tassel beanie on this guy???


Gooser


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

MooseGooser said:


> And a GLOVE!!!!!!
> 
> Whata ya bet ya invite him on a huntin trip,, and he shows up in brand new gear??
> 
> ...


Gooser, I will pretend I didn't read your posts
Dave Hare


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Mr Hare,, it was all for YOUR benifit!!


Gooser


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

MooseGooser said:


> Do Ya see Gloves, Tutle neck, tassel beanie on this guy???
> 
> 
> Gooser


Lot of wussies now days


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Peyton Manning = NFL MVP

Adrian Peterson= Comeback Player of the Year

Russell Wilson /RGIII /Andrew Luck = Co Rookies of the Year


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

BonMallari said:


> Adrian Peterson = NFL MVP
> 
> Peyton Manning= Comeback Player of the Year
> 
> Russell Wilson /RGIII /Andrew Luck = Co Rookies of the Year


Fixed it for you.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

mngundog said:


> Fixed it for you.


I could go for that too....AP has been running past people since HS, he is a walking medical marvel


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

mngundog said:


> Fixed it for you.


Peyton Manning-NFL MVP 

Adrian Peterson- Comeback Player of the Year
I just fixed it for you.
Dave Hare


----------



## Tim Trammell (Dec 30, 2012)

go Broncos


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

davehare said:


> tom brady nfl mvp 34 td's 9 ints, 4800+ yards
> 
> adrian peterson- peyton manning co comeback player of the year
> i just fixed it for you.
> Dave hare



fify,,,,,,


----------



## Bob Mac (Feb 28, 2012)

Cowboy Time, Let's go Dallas. Win and they are in.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

duk4me said:


> I hope the Broncos get there. Can you imagine poor Goosers quandry of whether or not to root for them?
> *
> BTW quit griping about Romo.* Without him we would be Indianapolis last year.:razz:;-)


Two years in a row the Boys drop their last two....3 INT"s including the back breaker...even the most loyal fan cant back this choker...cant wait to read the Dallas Morning News or listen to ESPN radio in the morning


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Bob Mac said:


> Cowboy Time, Let's go Dallas. Win and they are in.


Teams win in the NFL with elite players especially elite quarterbacks, the Cowboys have 2 elite players and neither is named Tony. A knuckleheaded egomaniac GM, an average quarterback, and a defense destroyed by injury playing people who weren't on the roster at the beginning of the season is a formula for 8 and 8 and yet another season out of the playoffs. Tom Landry and Tex Schramm would be chuckling at the misdeeds of the Arkansas hillbilly owner/GM.


----------



## Steve Hamel (Mar 1, 2004)

How bout them Patriots ! Superbowl bound for sure........


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> Two years in a row the Boys drop their last two....3 INT"s including the back breaker...even the most loyal fan cant back this choker...cant wait to read the Dallas Morning News or listen to ESPN radio in the morning


I'm tuning in Galloway at 3:00. Should be entertaining.

PS. I just read Galloway's column in todays Fort Worth Star Telegram. He wasn't very kind to Romo, Jones or Garrett.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> I'm tuning in Galloway at 3:00. Should be entertaining.
> 
> PS. I just read Galloway's column in todays Fort Worth Star Telegram. He wasn't very kind to Romo, Jones or Garrett.


thats exactly who I was waiting for, been reading his column for years, they used to carry his show on XM but now I will listen to it on Tune in Radio


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I have seen the point spreads yet but head to head, I like;

Bengals over Texans
Seahawks over Redskins
Packers over Vikings
Ravens over Colts


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Franco said:


> I have seen the point spreads yet but head to head, I like;
> 
> Bengals over Texans
> Seahawks over Redskins
> ...


Well your are 25% correct, the Packers will take the Vikings but the Ravens vs Colts could go either way


Redskins have home field advantage and the better of two great rookie QBs, Texans will awaken from their slumber


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Franco said:


> I have seen the point spreads yet but head to head, I like;
> 
> Bengals over Texans
> Seahawks over Redskins
> ...


Without comment

Texans
Seahawks
Vikings
Ravens


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> thats exactly who I was waiting for, been reading his column for years, they used to carry his show on XM but now I will listen to it on Tune in Radio


ESPN D/FW has an app that lets you listen live on your phone.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> ESPN D/FW has an app that lets you listen live on your phone.


Now all they have to do is find something worth listening to.


Tony Romo regards.............


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

EdA said:


> Teams win in the NFL with elite players especially elite quarterbacks, the Cowboys have 2 elite players and neither is named Tony. A knuckleheaded egomaniac GM, an average quarterback, and a defense destroyed by injury playing people who weren't on the roster at the beginning of the season is a formula for 8 and 8 and yet another season out of the playoffs. Tom Landry and Tex Schramm would be chuckling at the misdeeds of the Arkansas hillbilly owner/GM.


Even with the injuries, I looked at the lineups last night and wondered how the Skins or most any team would have a chance against the Cowboys with so much talent. The fact is that a team cannot be consistently bad in the NFL without bad ownership. As a Redskins fan living in Charlotte, I know something about bad owners 

I can't wait to see what Snyder does. My bet is that he will decide that while his restraint in the past couple of years has helped, he is one or two players from a super bowl team and make some terrible free agent signings and shoot them back into oblivion. There is a reason that this is the first division championship since 1999 (Champ Bailey's rookie year)


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

the unemployment figures for NFL head coaching positions went to five, unfortunately my team wasnt one of those yet......but the day is still young

Just hope for once they hire some new faces instead of recycling the same tired coaches


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> the unemployment figures for NFL head coaching positions went to five,


Seven and maybe still counting plus a few assorted GMs and coordinators


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

BonMallari said:


> the unemployment figures for NFL head coaching positions went to five, unfortunately my team wasnt one of those yet......but the day is still young
> 
> Just hope for once they hire some new faces instead of recycling the same tired coaches


I was surprised by Lovie Smith and Whisenhunt. I could see a coach on the bubble getting tossed to make room for one of those guys, especially Lovie.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

BonMallari said:


> the unemployment figures for NFL head coaching positions went to five, unfortunately my team wasnt one of those yet......but the day is still young
> 
> Just hope for once they hire some new faces instead of recycling the same tired coaches


Never fear Bon, rumor has it that Norm is gonna come to Big D as OC. Aikman reincarnated next year.;-)


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

EdA said:


> Seven and maybe still counting plus a few assorted GMs and coordinators


Rumor has it that General Manager Jerry Jones turned in his registration but the owner refused to accept it.

Bon, Galloway was breathing fire blaming everyone involved with the team. He didn't cut anyone any slack.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> Rumor has it that General Manager Jerry Jones turned in his registration but the owner refused to accept it.
> 
> Bon, Galloway was breathing fire blaming everyone involved with the team. He didn't cut anyone any slack.


Was it UKC or AKC registration should have been limited?:razz:


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> Rumor has it that General Manager Jerry Jones turned in his registration but the owner refused to accept it.


My opinion of the Arkansas hillbilly owner is well known! A caller to local sports talk show stated a few years back, "I will become a Cowboys fan again when Stephen Jones primary responsibility is putting fresh flowers on Jerry's grave every morning". While I wish Jerry no ill will my opinion is similar.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Jimmy Taylor to be Guest Of Honor at the Hall Of Fame Super Bowl luncheon. 

"
"When the Packers picked me,’’ said Taylor, "I didn’t know where Green Bay was, didn’t know what state it was in. Before Coach Lombardi arrived, I wondered if I’d ever be part of anything worthwhile. The years before I went to Hinds Junior College (1955), they went to the Junior Rose Bowl. The year after I got out of LSU, the Packers were going 1-10-1 and LSU was going 11-0 and winning a national championship. It made you wonder.’’

"
http://www.nola.com/superbowl/index.ssf/2013/01/jimmy_taylor_will_be_guest_of.html#incart_m-rpt-2

Looks like the NFL was looking to save some dough and get someone that could drive in instead of flying


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Not much interesting in the playoffs so far but the Redskins sure made their first possession look easy


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Possession #2 almost as easy as the first one!


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

I hope the sea chickens win.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

I am going to miss watching Ray walk through the tunnel. For the last 6 years my season tickets are 2nd row end zone about 10 yards from where Ray does his dance.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

j towne said:


> I am going to miss watching Ray walk through the tunnel. For the last 6 years my season tickets are 2nd row end zone about 10 yards from where Ray does his dance.


I wonder if Ray ever thinks about the two guys in Atlanta who were murdered when he was present, a crime which is unsolved and will probably remain such. When he was interviewed today he had a biblical reference on his undershirt, I wonder if he was wearing it that night when one of the victims was stabbed 5 times?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

EdA said:


> I wonder if Ray ever thinks about the two guys in Atlanta who were murdered when he was present, a crime which is unsolved and will probably remain such. When he was interviewed today he had a biblical reference on his undershirt, I wonder if he was wearing it that night when one of the victims was stabbed 5 times?


You read my mind on that one...


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

j towne said:


> I am going to miss watching Ray walk through the tunnel. For the last 6 years my season tickets are 2nd row end zone about 10 yards from where Ray does his dance.


Interesting guy, from murder suspect to national hero. not condemning not praising but a very interesting story.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

EdA said:


> Not much interesting in the playoffs so far but the Redskins sure made their first possession look easy


Really?
Did you fall asleep at 7:00 last night?

Because some team put the beat down on the Vikings and Peterson...................and it was quite interesting!


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

I guess a couple of us were thinking the same thing.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

road kill said:


> Really?
> Did you fall asleep at 7:00 last night?
> 
> Becuase some team put the beat down on the Vikings and Peterson...................and it was quite interesting!


Only interesting for Packer fans, that the Vikings won last week was a near miracle, that they lost this week with a backup QB who had never thrown an NFL pass was expected so for most fans it wasn't interesting as the outcome was all but predetermined.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

EdA said:


> Only interesting for Packer fans, that the Vikings won last week was a near miracle, that they lost this week with a backup QB who had never thrown an NFL pass was expected so for most fans it wasn't interesting as the outcome was all but predetermined.


\
Dungy had it in the bag for MN.

To his credit, Peterson is such a freak that holding him to 100 (99) yards is an excellent performance.
What a football player.

So is Rodgers BTW.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

road kill said:


> \
> Dungy had it in the bag for MN..


Anyone who underestimated the Packers this week mustn't have been paying attention, they will eventually be tested but not by the Vikqueens this season!


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

EdA said:


> Anyone who underestimated the Packers this week mustn't have been paying attention, they will eventually be tested but not by the Vikqueens this season!


hahahha!!
Maybe that's why Dungy is not working in the NFL???

If the Packers can stop Peterson, think they can stop Gore??


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

j towne said:


> I dont think he was ever the murder suspect. Obstruction is different then murder.


Ravens fan.............


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

j towne said:


> I dont think he was ever the murder suspect. Obstruction is different then murder.


You might want to do some research about that. He was present with his guys, either he was a pacifist, a perpetrator, or he did not intervene to stop what happened, if he didn't commit the crime he knew who did but never came forth with that information. I hope he sleeps well at night clutching his Bible.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

EdA said:


> You might want to do some research about that. He was present with his guys, either he was a pacifist, a perpetrator, or he did not intervene to stop what happened, if he didn't commit the crime he knew who did but never came forth with that information. I hope he sleeps well at night clutching his Bible.


I have done enough research on it. I am not going to be baited into a arguement about it. So have a good day.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

road kill said:


> hahahha!!
> Maybe that's why Dungy is not working in the NFL???
> 
> If the Packers can stop Peterson, think they can stop Gore??


Probably but if they hold him to 99 and the kid QB is on his game it could be interesting and definitely should be a fun game to watch, maybe the preview of the NFC rep in the Super Bowl


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> You might want to do some research about that. He was present with his guys, either he was a pacifist, a perpetrator, or he did not intervene to stop what happened, if he didn't commit the crime he knew who did but never came forth with that information. I hope he sleeps well at night clutching his Bible.


It's a cultural thing . If there wasn't FB to play & slavery still existed he would be the overseer's hit man keeping the other folks in line . ESPN has hired him as an analyst. The forgiveness thing always makes for good ink.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Marvin S said:


> It's a cultural thing . If there wasn't FB to play & slavery still existed he would be the overseer's hit man keeping the other folks in line . ESPN has hired him as an analyst. The forgiveness thing always makes for good ink.


Probly about the stupidist thing I have ever read on here.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

j towne said:


> Probly about the stupidist thing I have ever read on here.


The stupidest thing is someone defending a thug .


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I think you can blame Samantha (Steele) Ponder for Vikings QB Christian hurting his elbow, they just got married a couple of weeks ago...probably locker(bed)room horseplay...its plausible isnt it ?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

EdA said:


> Well your are 25% correct, the Packers will take the Vikings but the Ravens vs Colts could go either way
> 
> 
> Redskins have home field advantage and the better of two great rookie QBs, Texans will awaken from their slumber


Nope, 75%

As terrible as the Texans have been playing they were lucky to get to play one more weekend.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

BonMallari said:


> I think you can blame Samantha (Steele) Ponder for Vikings QB Christian hurting his elbow, they just got married a couple of weeks ago...probably locker(bed)room horseplay...its plausible isnt it ?


You mean she was holding out and caused Ponder to overuse his elbow? I get so confused.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

duk4me said:


> You mean she was holding out and caused Ponder to overuse his elbow? I get so confused.


HaHa!!!! I don't even want to try to interpret what Bon was thinking


----------

